# Fresh Mackerel



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, I have a buddy who is netting, yes netting spanish! Some of these spanish are coming out the nets in great condition for the offsore trollers! Would anyone be interested in some netted spanish! I am going to get them from him in prestene condition, brine um and gut um and them package them in vacume sealed bags. Please PM me if interested. I know alot of you dont belive in gill netting and neither do I but if you want some cheaper spanishj that will work just as well and the ones from baitmasters let me know!

Hope I dont get pounded to bad for this post! Just tryin to help some folks out! I cant change the net regulations, maybe influence but not change!


----------

